# Can anyone tell me the name of this film?



## escape (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't remember the name of this movie I was wondering if anyone could help? It was about a man the kidnaps and tortures to death prominent business men because he believes they are aliens.  He was trying to get them to admit that they are aliens and that they caused his mother being in a coma and his fathers death. This was a oriental film saw on IFC channel last year. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 14, 2010)

This sounds like "*Save the Green Planet*" which was a Korean movie which came out several years ago. Don't remember the bit about blaming them for his mother being in a coma though.


----------



## No One (Aug 12, 2010)

Definately *Save the Green Planet*. Highly recommended too.


----------

